# Horus Heresy Artbooks



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Got hold of the collected visions set yesterday, and its awesome to say the least. Particularly the custodes/sisters of silence/preheresy imagary.

Anyone else seen/own this?


----------



## Dragonlover (Oct 17, 2007)

Yup, bought it purely for the short story. It is a very nice book, the only problem I have is that it introduced the ambiguity with exactly what happened at the Council of Nikea.

Dragonlover


----------



## recceboy (Feb 8, 2008)

*Collected Visions*

Gotta love the art work in the book.


----------



## xHelbrechtx (Apr 29, 2008)

Great value and the mechanicus short story was well written as well, hopefully a hint at what is coming in Mechanicus.


----------

